# My Growroom Setup



## Salt (Jul 20, 2012)

*Hi everybody, welcome to my first thread
In this thread I'll be showing my growrooms, veg&flower. 
They're not perfect or pretty, but they are functional as ****!
Critiques, suggestions, praise, all comments are welcomed and appreciated.:ccc:
Ok, first up will be my veg room. It's 8x5, with two 8 bulb T5 setups, shelving for clones and cooled by a 9k btu Lg mini split. Have a look...

*


----------



## Salt (Jul 20, 2012)

*A few more shots;*


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 20, 2012)

Plants look great, so the room must be close to dialed in perfect, very nice, lets see the flower room.


----------



## Salt (Jul 20, 2012)

*And these are my mini split units.
The Mitsubishi is a 14kbtu 21 seer that cools my flower room (more on that room at another time) and the Lg 9k btu 19 seer cools the veg room. They're both heat pumps.*


----------



## Salt (Jul 20, 2012)

damn1234 thanks for stopping in. Not to brag but yeah, I think the veg room is pretty dialed in. Everything in their always stays lush green and growth is phenomenal.
Flower room shots coming soon. It takes some time resizing these pics one ata time. I have them in several different files.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks good. Use picassa and batch edit size. Close ups can be about the 1024 pixel setting and wider shots will work around 800 pixels on the slider bar. You got all the nice toys. Lets see the finished goods in flower


----------



## Salt (Jul 22, 2012)

*Here's a peek of what goes on in the flower room. Some pre98 Bubba Kush.*


----------



## Salt (Jul 22, 2012)

*For some reason I couldn't load two pics *


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice set up Salt and yual doin well with it too. Well done pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## Salt (Jul 22, 2012)

*Thanks BackWoodsDrifter!
Here's a few shots of the flower room when empty.
The room is 10X5,2k watts in Magnum hoods without glass, fully sealed, co2 supplemented, dehumidified and cooled by a 14k btu Mr.Slim mini split. I can't stand far back enough to get a whole room shot so i have take pics of one section at a time.
*


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey Salt - could you tell me something about those heat pumps?  Like how much they cost and how well they work?  Saw the dehumidifier, do heat pumps not condense/dehumid like air conditioner units?

I have wet dreams about individual enviro controls like yours... heh...


----------



## Salt (Jul 22, 2012)

Old SSSC Guy,
 mini split AC's are the most expensive of the three types you commonly find in a growroom (portable and window unit being the other two) but they are infinitely more efficient than the other two designs. They don't exchange outside air so no smell will leak and they are almost silent.
The Lg in the veg  i bought on sale for $749, the Mr.slim cost me $1300 two years ago.
Their is the added expense of having an hvac tech install them but I bought the tools and learned to do it myself. 
Yes, the heat pumps do a wonderful job at removing moisture. The dehumidifier is for when the lights are off. Lights off=no heat signal so the AC doesn't run as much so it doesn't dehumidify as much.
When the dehumidifier kicks on at "night" it puts out heat as it removes moisture, which in turn causes the AC to start cooling, which in turn removes moisture, which in turn causes the dehumidifier to shut off etc etc. 
With my current setup I can keep all parameters (air temp, humidity and co2 levels) exactly where I want them.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 22, 2012)

Very cool, thank you for that Salt.  I've never been a fan of CO2 enrichment but sure see the value of the vent/air control.  Just trying to get my brain around the heat from the 2k in the flower room being offset by the heat pump.   Has the 9k BTU for the veggie room proven enough?  Seems like its almost perfect for a 8x5 with only T5s.  Does the 14k BTU have to over-work to keep a reasonable temp? What is the lit temperature of the flower room?

Really good stuff Salt.  And you keep a nice clean grow - me tips me hat to you.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 22, 2012)

A very impressive set up, thanks for sharing it, its a dream set up for many, excellent job.


----------



## Salt (Jul 22, 2012)

*O S G,* 
        If anything, the 9k btu is too much for the veg room. Even though it's an inverter unit the compressor still shuts off too often for my taste. The temps in there swings as high as 4 degrees higher than what I set it for. An inverter works best when it's constantly running, where it can vary the voltage based on heat load.
The 14k btu Mitsu in the flower room, on the other hand, is sized perfectly.
The temps never rise more than 2 degrees before they drop back down to whatever I set it for. When the lights are off it maintains the temps on point for the whole 12 hrs lights off. The compressor shuts off less and when it does run it runs at a VERY slow speed. I could easily add another 1k light and it still won't run near capacity. I've run a 9k btu in there and that one didn't over-work either. The key is to have a well insulated room 
The only reason I upgraded to the 14k btu was because the first unit was a cheap no name brand and the cheap electronics burned out within a year. 
As for co2, once I dialed in my environment I saw a significant bump in yield and growth rate. For real.
*dman1234*, thanks for the props


----------

